# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاثنين 11 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصحف المريخية الصادرة الاثنين 11 يناير 2021م




ابومزن ولدن


الصدي

المريخ يواجه ملوك الشمال ويسعي لتفادى مصير الهلال. 

جوميز ..ل  (الصدي) وصفت انيمبا بنفس وصفي للاهلي المصري..احترم الجميع ولا اخشي اي فريق.

الاحمر الوهاج 

رئيسة فيتا كلوب تشعل مواجهات المجموعات وتتحدي الاحمر. 
عمليه ناجحة للحلواني.. ومريخ الابطال يستعد لاخماد ثورة ملوك الشمال.
قوميز..يستهدف مواصلة فريقة سيرة المتزن في الممتاز









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ المنتشي أفريقيا يستضيف مروي في الدوري
السودان-بدر الدين بخيت


يستضيف  المريخ المنتشي بتأهله لمجموعات أبطال إفريقيا على حساب إنييمبا النيجيري،  فريق الأهلي مروي ضمن الأسبوع الثالث ببطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة  القدم لموسم 2020-2021، وذلك ضمن 4 مباريات تلعب عصر ومساء اليوم الإثنين، من  أصل 8 مباريات تقام بقيتها يوم غدا الثلاثاء.


وتعاود عجلة  الدوري السوداني الممتاز في نسخته الـ26، الدوران مجددا بعد توقف دام حوالي  10 أيام، بسبب ارتباط الأندية السودانية بجولتي دور ال32 من بطولتي دوري  أبطال أفريقيا، وفيما عدا المريخ، فإن 7 فرق تسعى خلف تحقيق الفوز الأول  لها بالدوري.

مباراة المريخ أمام ضيفه الأهلي مروي سوف تلعب مساء  الإثنين بستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء في مدينة أم درمان، وتمثل تحديا للمريخ لأن  مروي انتزع التعادل عنوة (1/1)، من الهلال في الأسبوع الثاني، كما تعتبر  تحديا من نوع آخر لمدرب مروي اللاعب السابق والمدرب المميز فاروق جبرة.

ويأمل  المريخ الذي يحتل الترتيب الثالث في الروليت برصيد 4 نقاط، وبفارق الأهداف  عن الأمل، في تحقيق الفوز الثاني على التوالي بعد فوزه الأول في الأسبوع  الثاني على فريق حي العرب بهدفي سيف تيري.

خلال مباراة المريخ أمام  مروي، فإن المهاجم الدولي السوداني سيف الدين مالك "تيري" سيسرق العيون،  لمتابعته والوقوف على مقدرته على الاستمرار في إحراز الأهداف، بعد ثنائيته  في شباك حي العرب، وخماسيته التي تربع بها على عرش هدافي دوري أبطال  أفريقيا.

فريق الأهلي مروي، يحتل المركز  السابع وهو أحد مراكز الوسط المزدحم ب3 أندية أخرى لديها نفس الرصيد، ولكن  يتفوق عليها مروي كونه لم يتلقى الخسارة في مباراتيه الأوليين.

المباراة  المسائية الثانية يوم غد الإثنين، ستلعب بستاد حليم/شداد، وتجمع بين حي  الوادي نيالا الذي يحتل الترتيب 12 بنقطة واحدة من مباراتين، وضيفه حي  العرب بورتسودان صاحب الترتيب 15 قبل الآخير بنقطة واحدة من مباراتين أيضا،  ويعشم الفريقان في تحقيق الفوز الأول.

وفي عصر يوم غد الإثنين تلعب  مباراتين أيضا، الأولى بين الهلال الفاشر والهلال كادقلي بستاد حليم/شداد،  والثانية بين الأهلي الخرطوم والهلال الاُبَيِّض بستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء.

الهلال  الفاشر يحتل الترتيب ال14 بنقطة واحدة، بينما يحتل الهلال كادقلي الترتيب  ال10 بنقطتين بتعادلين أمام كل من المريخ وحي الوادي نيالا.

وفي  مباراة الأهلي الخرطوم صاحب الترتيب 9 بنقطتين، والهلال الاُبَيِّض، فإن  الأخير يخوضها بجهاز فني جديد يقف على رأسه عمر تِنقا المدرب السابق للأمل  عطبرة، والذي حل محل جمال تُورنو الذي أقيل مباشرة بعد وداع الفريق  للكونفيدرالية على يد فريق نامونجو التنزاني، ويحتل الفريق الترتيب 11  بنقطة واحدة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ يسعى لمواصلة انتصاراته أمام أهلي مروي”الطامح”



 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
استمرار انتصارات المريخ تصطدم بأهلي مروي الطامح.
سيبحثُ المريخ الخرطوم، الأثنين، عن  الانتصار الثاني تواليًا، وذلك  عندما يلاقي الأهلي مروي في ظلّ سعادةِ ديديه قوميز وتألقِ النجم سيف تيري.



ويخوض”الأحمر”  اللقاء بمعنويات التأهل إلى دوري المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا عندما هزم  إنييمبا النيجيري بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين في مجموع الجولتين، ليحجز لنفسه  مقعدًا ضمن أندية دور الـ”16â€³ بالبطولة الإفريقية.
وكان المريخ قد استعاد توازنه في الجولة الثانية بالممتاز عندما حقق  الفوز على حي العرب بورتسودان بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل، بعد تعادلٍ مفاجئ في  الجولة الأولى أمام هلال كادوقلي.
ويتواجد”الزعيم” في المركز الثالث بعددٍ من النقاط يصل إلى سبعٍ، لكنّه سيكون في المقدمة حال تحقيقه فوزًا جديدًا غدًا.



ومن  المتوقّع أنّ يجري مدرب المريخ تغييرات على تشكيلته في لقاء اليوم، وينتظر  أنّ يظهر كلٍ من أحمد عبد العظيم، عبد الرحمن كرنقو، صلاح نمر، أمير كمال،  أحمد طبنجة، ضياء الدين محجوب، التاج يعقوب، السماني الصاوي، أرولوند، سيف  تيري، بكري عبد القادر.
أمّا الطرف الآخر، الأهلي مروي، فيتواجد الفريق في المركز السابع بالدوري الممتاز.
ويجمع الفريق الشهير بـ”ملوك الشمال” في جعبتهم نقطتين بعد تعادل في جولتين أمام الأهلي الخرطوم والهلال الخرطوم.
واستعد الأهلي مروي لمباراة اليوم على نحوٍ مثالي بعد خوض عديد من التجارب في فترة توقف منافسة الممتاز.
ويتطّلع ممثل مروي إلى تحقيق أوّل انتصاره في البطولة بعد تعادلين حتى اللحظة.
وفي باقي المباريات، يلتقي حي الوادي نيالا”نقطة”، وحي العرب  بورتسودان”نقطة، وهلال الفاشر”نقطة” والهلال كادوقلي”نقطتين”، الأهلي  الخرطوم”نقطتين” والهلال الأبيض”نقطة”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يختتم تحضيراته بأكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم "2" لمواجهة أهلي مروي مساء غدً الإثنين بملعب إستاد الهلال ضمن مباريات الإسبوع الثالث من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز














*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أزمة كبيرة داخل أورقة اتحاد ااكرة



Hisham Abdalsamad 

تحصل سبورتاق على تفاصيل أزمة كبيرة داخل أروقة إتحاد الكرة، قبل ساعات من الاجتماع المصيري للجنة الإستئنافات المقرر غداً الإثنين، للنظر في الاستئنافات المقدمة من طرفي القمة ضِد قرارات لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين بشأن قضية الثُلاثي رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس".

سبورتاق | القيصر ناصر بابكر 

صلاحيات

وبحسب مصادر سبورتاق، فإن لجنة الاستئنافات استفسرت الإتحاد في وقتٍ سابق عبر خطابٍ رسمي، لـ"الأمانة العامة" حول إذا ما كان مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم فوض لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين، ومنحها صلاحيات (لجنة فض النزاعات) والتي لم يتم تكوينها؛ حتى تتأكد لجنة الإستئنافات من إمتلاك لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين صلاحية إصدار قرارات حول القضية.

غموض

وبحسب ما تحصل عليه سبورتاق، فإن رد الأمانة العامة جاء غامضاً، ولم يحسم أمر تحويل صلاحيات "لجنة فض النزاعات" إلى لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين؛ حيث أشار الرد إلى تفويض اللجنة لوضع لائحة لـ"لجنة فض النزاعات" الأمر الذي يضع "الاستئنافات" أمام خيار الغاء كل القرارات التي صدرت من قبل لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين لـ(عدم الإختصاص) لأن حسم النزاع وإصدار قرارات بشأن القضية من إختصاص لجنة (فض النزاعات) وهو أمر إن حدث فسيعيد القضية لنقطة الصفر من جديد.

إطالة أمد

وحال مضت لجنة الإستئنافات نحو إلغاء قرارات لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين لعدم الإختصاص؛ فإن الأمر سيقود لإطالة أمد القضية لوقتٍ طويل يصعب التكهن بمداه، ويؤدي لتعقيدها بشكلٍ أكبر، فالإتحاد لم يكوّن من الأساس لجنة (فض النزاعات) التي تختَص بفض النزاعات حول تلك القضايا؛ وتكوين اللجنة لن يكون متاحاً في الوقت الحالي، لأنها يُفترض أن تضم في عضويتها ممثل من "رابطة الأندية المحترفة" وممثل من "رابطة اللاعبين المحترفين" وكلاهما لم يتم تكوينهما حالياً، كما أن لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين لن تكون مختصة بوضع لائحة لجنة أخرى.

استقالات مرتقبة

وبحسب متابعات سبورتاق، فإن حالة غضب واستياء تسيطر على مجموعة من أعضاء لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين على خلفية تسرب أحاديث حول رد الأمانة العامة على خطاب لجنة الاستئنافات بشأن صلاحيات لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين، وحال قررت لجنة الاستئنافات في إجتماع الغد إلغاء قرارات لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين لعدم الإختصاص، فإن حدوث استقالات بين أعضاء لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين سيكون وارداً بشدة، سيما في ظل تأكيدات أعضاء اللجنة على أن مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني منحهم صلاحيات "لجنة فض النزاعات"، وأن الأمر مسجل في محاضر إجتماع رسمي سابق للإتحاد؛ كما أن اللجنة قررت خلال وقتٍ سابق في العديد من القضايا التي تدخل في إختصاص لجنة (فض النزاعات) غير الموجودة حتى اللحظة، وبالتالي فإن الغاء قراراتها لعدم الإختصاص سيعني عدم شرعية كل القرارات التي أتخذتها في وقتٍ سابق .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تيري ابرز غيابات المريخ في مواجهة ملوك الشمال غدا



Hisham Abdalsamad 

يفقد المريخ ومدربه ديديه قوميز في لقاءالمريخ امام الاهلي مروي هداف الفريق الاول سيف تيري بعد تعرضه للاصابة في المباراة الافريقية الاخيرة امام انيمبا والتي تاهل منها المريخ لدوري المجموعات .

وكانت الوحدة الطبية للمريخ اكملت فحوصات اللاعب والتي اكد سلامته امس الاول وسيكون تيري ابرز غيابات المريخ عن لقاء اهلي مروي غدا .

وكان تيري ظهر بثنائية في شباك حي العرب اخر مباريات المريخ في الدوري الممتاز .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقرير .. استراتيجية بعيدة المدى تعيد الهلال والمريخ لأضواء أفريقيا
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت






نجح الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم في التدليل على جديته في تصحيح مسار الكرة السودانية لإعادة بريقها مجددا، في السنوات المقبلة.

وجاء صعود الهلال والمريخ لدور المجموعات في دوري أبطال أفريقيا ليبرز حقيقة الجهود المبذولة من جانب اتحاد الكرة في ذلك الاتجاه.

انضم الهلال والمريخ لمجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا (دور الـ16) في ظاهرة لم تحدث منذ سنوات.

وكانت آخر مرة اجتمع فيها الهلال والمريخ في دور المجموعات في نسخة 2017، وكانا في مجموعة واحدة، لكنهما لم يتأهلا لدور الثمانية.

وعلى صعيد المنتخبات كان آخر ظهور قاري للسودان، من خلال منتخب الشباب في نهائيات أمم أفريقيا في 2017 أيضا.

عقبة كبرى

لم  يكن تأهل الهلال والمريخ لدور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا محض صدفة،  وإنما بتخطيط جيد من اتحاد الكرة السوداني، ورئيسه الدكتور كمال شداد، الذي  وضع استراتيجية طويلة المدى لإعادة بريق الكرة السودانية قاريا.

وغير بعيد عن الهدف السابق، وضع الاتحاد تأهل منتخب السودان "صقور الجديان" لنهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2022، على رأس أولوياته.

واجهت  الخطة عقبة كبرى خلال العام الماضي، وهي جائحة كورونا التي كادت تقضي  تماما على أهداف الاتحاد، لولا إصرار شداد على المضي قدما، ورغم تعليق  المسابقات المحلية منتصف مارس/ آذار الماضي، تمسك رئيس الاتحاد السوداني  باستمرار الدوري في معركة عنيفة مع مجلس الإدارة في يونيو/ حزيران الماضي.

هدف واضح

كان  الغرض من عودة النشاط هو تأهيل المنتخب مبكرا لمباراتي غانا في تصفيات كأس  الأمم الأفريقية، وإعداد اللاعبين الدوليين المشاركين مع الأندية  السودانية قاريا من خلال المنتخب، ومباريات الدوري.

نجحت  المرحلة الأولى من الاستراتيجية واستُكمل الدوري، كما بلغ إعداد اللاعبين  مرحلة مهمة، بعد خوض 6 مباريات ودية دولية، أثمرت فوزا مهما رسميا على  غانا، أعاد منتخب السودان من جديد منافسا قويا على إحدى بطاقتي التأهل  لنهائيات أمم أفريقيا، بعدما بات رصيده 6 نقاط خلف غانا وجنوب أفريقيا ولكل  منهما 9 نقاط.

اختبار صعب

بعدما أسهم  الاتحاد السوداني في تجهيز الأندية عبر معسكرات المنتخب، سيكون على لاعبي  الهلال والمريخ تحديدا رد الدين في المباراتين الأخيرتين من التصفيات  القارية المؤهلة لكأس أمم أفريقيا.

وسيكون على السودان الفوز أمام  ساوتومي، وجنوب أفريقيا في الجولتين المتبقيتين من التصفيات في مارس/ آذار  المقبل، لتعزيز حظوظه في بلوغ النهائيات بالكاميرون.

أما على صعيد الأندية، سيخوض الهلال والمريخ اختبارا صعبا آخر، لإثبات حقيقة مستواهما على محك تجربة دوري الأبطال.

في  المجموعة الأولى سيلعب المريخ ضد الأهلي المصري (حامل اللقب) وفيتا كلوب  الكونغولي، وسيمبا التنزاني، وهو امتحان جدي سيصقل خبرات لاعبي الفريق، وفي  الوقت نفسه سيكشف مدى استعداد المريخ لمواجهة تحديات من هذا النوع.

وبالمثل  سخوض الهلال مباريات قوية في المجموعة الثانية مع صن داونز الجنوب أفريقي،  وشباب بلوزداد الجزائري ومازيمبي الكونغولي. فهل يتواصل حلم الكرة  السودانية؟




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						عملية جراحية ناجحة للاعب المريخ التش 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أجرى لاعب المريخ، أحمد حامد التش، عملية جراحية ناجحة بمستشفى أسبيتار  بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة، تحت إشراف استشاري جراحة العظام والطب الرياضي  مستر ايمانويل باباكوستاس وطاقمه الطبي المعاون.
وقالت رابطة المريخ بقطر، إنّ العملية كانت ناجحة، وأنّ اللاعب بخير ويتمتع بروح معنوية عالية.



وأضافت  في تعميمٍ صحفي، الأحد” يرافق اللاعب بشكل دائم ممثلين عن المكتب التنفيذي  للرابطة واللجنة الطبية التي تمّ تشكيلها من أطباء المريخ بقطر”.
وسيخضع اللاعب بعد أيام لفترة تأهيل تحت اشراف أخصائيي التأهيل بأسبيتار.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ والاهلي مروي في لقاء ناري
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ يستضيف المريخ  مساء اليوم باستاد الهلال الاهلي مروي ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثالث لبطولة  الدوري الممتاز وكان المريخ قد كسب اخر مباريات الممتاز امام السوكرتا  بثلاثة اهداف نظيفة ترشح الى المجموعات الافريقية ويدخل مباراة اليوم  بمعنويات عالية عقب ترشحه للمجموعات الافريقية وخاصة ان المريخ ظل يقدم  مستويات مميزة وهو ما يجعل من مباراة اليوم مواجهة صعبة وخطيرة
مباراة المريخ أمام ضيفه الأهلي مروي سوف تلعب مساء الإثنين بستاد الجوهرة  الزرقاء في مدينة أم درمان، وتمثل تحديا للمريخ لأن مروي انتزع التعادل  عنوة (1/1)، من الهلال في الأسبوع الثاني، كما تعتبر تحديا من نوع آخر  لمدرب مروي اللاعب السابق والمدرب المميز فاروق جبرة.
ويأمل المريخ الذي يحتل الترتيب الثالث في الروليت برصيد 4 نقاط، وبفارق  الأهداف عن الأمل، في تحقيق الفوز الثاني على التوالي بعد فوزه الأول في  الأسبوع الثاني على فريق حي العرب بهدفي سيف تيري.
خلال مباراة المريخ أمام مروي، فإن المهاجم الدولي السوداني سيف الدين مالك  "تيري" سيسرق العيون، لمتابعته والوقوف على مقدرته على الاستمرار في إحراز  الأهداف، بعد ثنائيته في شباك حي العرب، وخماسيته التي تربع بها على عرش  هدافي دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
فريق الأهلي مروي، يحتل المركز السابع وهو أحد مراكز الوسط المزدحم ب3  أندية أخرى لديها نفس الرصيد، ولكن يتفوق عليها مروي كونه لم يتلقى الخسارة  في مباراتيه الأوليين.
الاهلي امام موقف محرج
يدخل الاهلي مروي صاحب السجل المميز في عهد المدير الفني فاروق جبرة مباراة  اليوم بموقف حرج للغاية بعد ان احرج الهلال وتعادل معه بهدفين لكل في  المباراة الاخيرة ويحتم عليه اللعب بمسئولية كبيرة من اجل اسعاد القاعدة  التي لا ترضي سوي تحقيق الفوز عقب التعادل مع الهلال
رامي كورتكيلا مفتاح الاهلي
يعول الاهلي مروي في مباراة اليوم على اللاعب رامي كورتكيلا والذي احرز  هدفا في شباك الهلال وهدفا في مباراة الاهلي امام الفرسان الخرطوم ويتوقع  ان يقدم لاعب المريخ السابق والمعار حاليا الى الاهلي مروي مستويات مميزة  وسيكون مفتاح الفوز في مباراة اليوم امام المريخ في الدوري الممتاز
سيف تيري سليم
اثبتت الفحصوات الطبية التي خضع لها اللاعب سيف تيري سلامته من الاصابة  وبالتالي سيشارك اللاعب في مباراة اليوم امام الاهلي مروي في بطولة الدوري  الممتاز وبات اللاعب مؤهلا للعب اساسيا الا في حالة ابعاده لشق فني من قبل  المدير الفني للمريخ باعتبار ان اللاعب تعرض للارهاق وكان سيف تيري قاد  المريخ الى الترشح باحرازه لاربعه اهداف في مباراتي الفريق امام انيمبا  كفلا للمريخ بالترشح الى المرحلة المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* معنويات عالية في المريخ قبل لقاء اليوم
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 المكتب الإعلامي يواجه المريخ  مساء اليوم الإثنين بملعب إستاد الهلال نادي أهلي مروي ضمن مباريات الإسبوع  الثالث في بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز، ويبحث المريخ في مواجهة الغد  امام الأهلي مروي حصد النقاط الثلاث، وكان الفريق قد أكمل تجهيزاته للقاء  بمران ختامي بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم "2" بمشاركة "27"  لاعبا، وشهد المران تدريبات منفردة لنجم الفريق عماد الصيني بينما شاهده من  الخارج النجم بكري المدينة وإشتمل المران الذي أشرف عليه الفرنسي ديديه  قوميز على الإحماء والتدرب بالكرة وقام المدير الفني للفريق خلال المران  بوضع اللمسات النهائية لمواجهة الغد التي تعد المواجهة الثالثة للفريق،  وسبق أن واجه الأحمر كل من هلال كادقلي وحي العرب بورتسودان، وتعادل الفريق  في الجولة الأولى امام هلال كادقلي بينما كسب الجولة الثانية امام حي  العرب بثلاثة أهداف ويحوز المريخ على "4" نقاط في إنتظار حسم الشكوى التي  تقدم بها ضد هلال كادقلي بينما يدخل أهلي مروي اللقاء بنقطة وحيدة حصدها  بتعادله امام الهلال، ولا يفقد المريخ في مواجهة الغد سوى الثلاثي احمد  حامد التش الذي خضع اليوم الأحد لعملية ناجحة بمستشفى سبيتار إضافة للنجم  حمزة داؤود الذي عاد صباح الأحد قادما من الإمارات بعد ان أجرى عملية ناجحة  هناك، كما يفقد الفريق خدمات نجمه بكري المدينة بسبب الإيقاف، بينما يعود  نجم الفريق أحمد موسى تمبش للمشاركة بعد التوقف في مباراة حي العرب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يطالب بزيادة الكشف الى 40لاعبا
 

 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ خاطب الهلال  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وطالب ممثل السودان في البطولة الافريقية  الابطال بزيادة الكشف الى 40 لاعبا تماشيا مع ظروف جائحة كورونا التي ضربت  العالم بقوة في الفترة الاخيرة ويتوقع ان يرد الاتحاد على طلب الاتحاد خلال  الساعات المقبلة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بابكر سلك



السكري محافظة
*السكري مرض صديق زي ما بقولوا الأطباء
*صديق
*صديق يمنعك الباسطة والكنافة والعصائر المركزة
*ويمنعك العنب والبطيخ والمنقة والمدائد
*يمنعك الكسرة والعصيدة
*كان غرقت في الكسره بغرقك
*ده صديق شنو ده
*لكن برضو الأطباء شابكننا السكري مرض صديق
*ونحن بنعرف أكتر من الدكاترة ؟؟؟
*صديق صديق
*المهم
*مجتمع المريخ موضوعو اليومين دي سوداكال
*اتفقت أمة المريخ إنّها تشيل سوداكال
*وسوداكال عارف إنو ما في حاجة بتشيلو إلا اتفاق المريخاب
*عشان كده طويل العمر مطمئن
*ما حا يحصل اتفاق لأنّو الاختلاف من أسى دور
*اختلاف في لجنة العضوية
*اختلاف حول الجمعية العمومية التي يحق لها إجازة أو إسقاط تعديلات نظام 2019
*واختلاف حتى على التسمية
*هل هو النظام الأساسي 2019 المؤكد 2020
*أم هو النظام الأساسي 2021
*عشان كده انعم بطول سلامة يا سوداكال
*وبالحالة الشايفها أنا دي
*سوداكال ده سكري المريخ
*يا تحافظوا عليهو
*يا يوديكم
*والكلام ده إلى أن تدركوا جيدا معنى الاتفاق ومعاني أدب الخلاف وسلوكيات الاختلاف المحترم
*تاكلوا حلويات تمشوا
*تفتحوا للسكريات نهائي
*يجيكم هبوط يوديكم
*لذا حافظوا علي سكريكم
*المهم
*قالوا مازيمبي وصن داونز شغالين إعداد لمرحلة ما بعد المجموعات
*مرحلة المجموعات دي اتخطوها بمجرد إعلان المجموعات
*وطبعا لدواع وطنية أنا الكلام ده ما عجبني
*الناس ديل معاهم الهلال في المجموعة
*شنو الحقاره وعدم الاعتبار ده
* والله الهلال لو قام على جنو
*ناس مازيمبي ديل إلا يطيروا
*هم قايلين الهلال ده هامل عشان أدوهوا خمسة في استادوا؟
*قمت احتجيت لي صديق كنغولي
*قلت ليهو كيف مازيمبي وصن داونز يعملوا من أسى إعداد لمرحلة ما بعد المجموعات
*قال لي عشان ضامنين الصعود
*قلت ليهو الهلال حا يصعد
*قال لي علي الطلاق من الكنغولية بت عمي
* الفرق التلاتة المع الهلال في المجموعة لو كتلتها كلها الكورونا الهلال ما يصعد
*وقال لي كاتومبي خليهو
*سوباط شنو
*علي الطلاق بالكنغولي رئيس صن داونز عندو منجم ومعرس بت الرئيس
*تقول لي سوباط !
*بعد سمعت كلامو ده ولدوافع وطنية قررت أخاطب الكاف وأحلف ليهم إنو نتائج فحص الأشانتي طلعت سلبية
*أيها الناس
*الله يحفظ تيمنا ويبعدنا منو بمشاكلنا دي
*أيها الناس
* أن تنصروا الله ينصركم
*أها
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
*كي لا ننسى يا والينا
*نحن خرجنا على الإنقاذ
*خرجنا على تلك الحكومة
*خرجنا على تلك الحقبة
*خرجنا على الفساد
*خرجنا على البشير
*ولكن لم نخرج على الإسلام يا والينا
سلك كهربا
ننساك كيف والكلب قال عشان كده في الاتفاقيات وشكل حكم البلد برضو راعوا للحتة دي.. ما كل الأمور جنائية حتى تسقط حدودها عن غير المسلمين.. في أمور أخرى اقتصادية مثلا فهل ستفرضون على المسلمين التعامل بنكيا بنظام الفائدة ولا حا يكون في نظامين بنكيين متاحات لينا
وإلى لقاء..






سلك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة



#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم

           *فلول سبعة نجوم*

الاحد العاشر من يناير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م
 T. M
• حرصت على متابعة الأخبار الواردة من اجتماع جبل أولياء لقادة الاتحادات المحلية لأرى  هل سيخشى المدعوون له من تعريض رئيس اتحاد الفساد بتجمعهم وتهديده لهم بالتحويل إلى لجنة الإنضباط ، أم يتمتعون بالشجاعة الكافية لحضور الاجتماع والإستمرار في سعيهم لتصحيح الخلل الكبير في اتحاد الكرة؟
• أذكر انني ظلمتهم ابتداءً عندما ظننت أنهم سيخضعون إلى تهديدات الرئيس الفاسد ، وتوهمت ان الاجتماع لن يحظى بالحضور الذي يليق بأهميته ، لكنهم خذلوني وسجلوا حضوراً كثيفاً ، بنسبة تفوق الخمسة وسبعين في المائة ، إذ شهدت الجلسة (المحضورة) مشاركة ممثلين لستة وثلاثين اتحاداً   من مجموع سبعة وأربعين تحظى بعضوية اتحاد الكرة.
• افضل من ذلك أن الاجتماع شهد ارتفاعاً ملحوظاً في مستوى التمثيل نفسه ، إذ تبارت قيادات الاتحادات في الحضور على مستوى الرؤساء ونوابهم ، إذ شهد الاجتماع حضور (22) رئيساً ، مما يؤكد جدية تلك الاتحادات في تغيير الواقع الكئيب لاتحاد الكرة ، وعدم خوفها من العنتريات الفارغة التي حاول بها شداد فك لحمتها بها .
• حتى المداخلات أتت رفيعة المستوى ، ودلت على ارتفاع نسبة الوعي ، وجدية قادة الاتحادات في الدفاع عن مصالح اتحاداتهم ، وسعيهم الحثيث إلى انتزاعها بقوة القانون.
• لو كانت الأمور تسير سيرها الطبيعي داخل اتحاد الكرة لانعقد الاجتماع في قاعة محمد الشيخ مدني ، كُبرى قاعات مقر الاتحاد ، لأن ذلك الأمر يمثل حقاً أصيلاً لأعضاء الاتحاد وأصحاب المصلحة فيه ، لكن ذلك الأمر لم يحدث ، لأن رئيس الاتحاد المهلوع من التجمع الجديد يظن كل صيحة عليه ، ويتوهم أنه يستطيع سلب الأعضاء حقهم في التجمع للتشاور والتفاكر حول قضايا كرة القدم في البلاد.
• جلس على المنصة رئيس اتحاد بورتسودان طه فكي ، رئيس التجمع الجديد ، وكان بجواره عز الدين حمد رئيس اتحاد الدامر ، ومحمد حمد فرح رئيس اتحاد كوستي ، وسيف الدين الطيب رئيس اتحاد الكاملين ، وشاركت في اللقاء كل اتحادات الولاية الشمالية الأربعة ، وكل اتحادات الجزيرة التسعة ، وثلاثة اتحادات من ستة في ولاية نهر النيل (مع اعتذار ممثل اتحاد شندي لظرف خاص) ، وستة اتحادات من ثمانية لولايتي النيل الأبيض والأزرق ، وخمسة اتحادات من سبعة لكردفان الكبرى ، وثلاثة اتحادات من خمسة لولايات شرق السودان ، بالإضافة إلى ممثلي كل اتحادات الخرطوم (الخرطوم وجبل أولياء والعيلفون) ، واثنين من ممثلي اتحادات دارفور.
• تمت مناقشة عدة ملفات مهمة ، منها دعم الاتحادات لأندية الممتاز والاتحادات المحلية ، والنص المعيب للمادة (18) من لائحة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز (إشراك لاعبي السنية كأساسين) ، وضرورة تفعيل الإجتماعات لرفع مستوى التعاون بين الاتحادات المحلية ، وعلاقة الاتحاد مع الدولة ، وكيفية دعم الأندية التي تمثل السودان خارجياً ، والتجاوزات التي تمت للنظام الأساسي للاتحاد بتخفيض عدد اندية الدرجة الممتازة.
• تم الاتفاق على عقد اجتماع آخر قبل موعد انعقاد الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد ، المحدد له يوم 6 فبراير المقبل، وبالتحديد سيتم عقد الاجتماع في الخامس من الشهر المذكور لتنسيق المواقف.
• بإختصار فشلت محاولات رئيس الاتحاد وشبيحته في إعلام الإرتزاق في تخويف قادة الاتحادات المحلية ، بل نجزم أنها تسببت في إنجاح الاجتماع ، الذي يشكل في رأينا بداية النهاية لدكتاتور الكرة السودانية الذي قدم أسوأ تجربة بما يشبه (سوء الخاتمة) لمسيرته الإدارية العامرة بالفشل والصراعات والفساد ، الذي بلغ سفوره مرحلة تمكين زوجة شداد من الحصول على دولارات الاتحاد.
• وضع اجتماع جبل اولياء رسائل ساخنة في بريد الدكتاتور ، مفادها ان عهود التخويف والإرهاب ومحاولات سلب إرادة أعضاء الجمعية ولت إلى الأبد ، وأن مسيرة التصحيح قد انطلقت بقوة ، ولن تتوقف حتى تصحح الخلل الكبير في أكبر اتحادات السودان..

آخر الحقائق
T. M
• ستظهر أولى ثمرات الاجتماعات في الأجندة التي ستناقشها الجمعية العمومية المنعقدة مطلع الشهر المقبل .
• من المتوقع ان يشهد ذلك الاجتماع مساءلة رئيس الاتحاد على خروقاته العديدة للنظام الأساسي للاتحاد.
• ومن المنتظر أن يتم خلاله رمي التعديل غير المشروع الذي تم للائحة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في أقرب سلة للمهملات.
• لن تسمح الجمعية لرئيس اتحاد الفساد بمواصلة العبث بالصلاحيات الفنية للمدربين.
• ومن المتوقع أن تلزمه بتنظيم مسابقات قومية للمراحل السنية.
• وبالطبع سيكون من اهم قراراتها منعه من مواصلة التعدي على اموال الاتحاد ، وإنهاء هيمنة الرئيس الفاسد على الملف المالي .
• لن يصدق أحد أن منافستي الدوري الممتاز والوسيط تجريان من دون الحد الأدنى من الإلتزام بتطبيق الإشتراطات الصحية لتفادي الإصابة بالكورونا .
• يدخل اللاعبون والمدربون والحكام الملاعب كل يوم من دون أن يخضعوا إلى الفحص.
• بل إن الاتحاد المنظم للبطولتين لا يهتم حتى بقياس درجات الحرارة!
• يحدث ذلك بعد أن قبض الاتحاد مبالغ ضخمة بالدولار من الفيفا والكاف دعماً له في مواجهة الكورونا.
• استخفاف غريب وعجيب بصحة وسلامة كل المشاركين في البطولتين.
• لاغرابة ، فنحن نعيش في دورة الفساد والتخلف والدكتاتورية.
• نتوقع من أندية الدرجة الممتازة أن تتخلى عن الخوف وتلحق بالركب قريباً .
• اخيراً عرفنا سبب تناقض مواقف رئيس اتحاد الفساد من طرفي القمة.
• ساند التعيين في الهلال وعارضه في المريخ كي يتمكن من السيطرة على الناديين وتوجيه إدارتيهما حسبما يهوى.
• الدليل البيانان اللذان أصدرهما مجلسا سوداكال والسوباط بإيعاز من شداد وحويا انتقاداً عنيفاً لتجمع الاتحادات المحلية.
• خضع سوداكال للدكتاتور مع ان شداد منع قيد العجب وحمو وبخيت للمريخ ، ورفض تنفيذ الشق المالي في قرار كاس.
• عزل شداد طرفي القمة عن بقية أعضاء الاتحاد سعياً لتثبيت أركان سطلته المترئة.
• اختار برقو ان يقف مع رئيسه الفاسد وموقفه يليق به.
• نتوقع أن يتم كنسهما سوياً من الاتحاد في الانتخابات المقبلة.
• يعاير إعلام السنكيت قادة الإتحاد السابق بأنهم كانوا أعضاءً في برلمان الإنقاذ.
• فات عليهم (لفرط غبائهم) أن كبيرهم الذي علمهم الفساد كان عضواً في برلمان الإنقاذ أيضاً ، وأنه تمتع بعضوية شورى المؤتمر الوطني لدورتين ، وتم تعيينه عضواً في لجنة الموقفين الخمسة في مؤتمر الحوار الوطني بقرار من الرئيس المخلوع.
• الانتخابات التي أتت بالرئيس الفاسد أشرفت عليها ومولتها أمانة الخراب في المؤتمر الوطني المحلول.
T. M
• آخـــــر خبـــــــــر : رئيس اتحاد الفساد فلول سبعة نجوم!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاء فييرا وبلة جابر في مواجهة خاصة مع المريخ

يعول المدرب الشاب فاروق جبرة المدير الفني للاهلي مروي على نجوم الخبرة في  المباريات الكبيرة خاصة في الموسم الحالي وكان جبرة نجح في الحصول على  نقطة من الهلال والاهلي الخرطوم بتشكيلة جلها من عناصر الخبرة يقودهم  الدولي السابق علاء الدين يوسف الى جانب الدولي السابق ايضا بلة جابر ويعدل  الثنائي من ابرز عناصر الخبرة في الممتاز وسيكون سلاح فاروق جبرة غدا امام  المريخ تفعيل الثنائي بلة وفييرا الى جانب محمد كوكو وأحمد بيتر ويوكل  المدرب مهمة خاصة للثنائي بلة وعلاء الدين يوسف خاصة في دفاعات الفريق امام  المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* استقرار حالة نجم المريخ السابق الطاهر هواري
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ خضع نجم  المريخ السابق الطاهر هواري لعملية جراحية ناجحة تم فيها بتر ساقه اليوم تم  نقله الى غرفته بمستشفي رويال كير بالخرطوم واكد الاطباء استقرار حالة  النجم الكبير الطاهر هواري بعد خروجه ليحتاج الي الراحة والعناية الطبية  المثالية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*                             حمزة داوؤد في الخرطوم اليوم                           
 



                             بواسطة :                              المسالمة 
مدافع  المريخ "حمزة داؤود" يعود للخرطوم مساء اليوم بعد خضوعه ، نشاط بدولة  الإمارات العربية المتحده وتعافى تماما ، بعد وصوله للتدريبات وتحضيرات  الفريق للدوري الممتاز ودوري المجموعات الإفريقية.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*                             قرعة دوري الشباب                           




                             بواسطة :                              المسالمة 
دوري  الشباب دوري الشباب اليوم عن مواجهة شباب المريخ لفريق الرابطة الأمدرماني  في بداية دوري الشباب صباح الجمعه علي ملعب دار الرياضة


وقمست الفرق جغرافياً


 فرق رأسيها شباب المريخ وشباب الهلال وثلاث مجموعات لأنديه بحري والخرطوم 
وسيقام الدوري بنظام الذهاب والعودة


وتتأهل عشرة فرق للمرحلة القادمة وهم أول وثاني مجموعات ليجلسها في دورة واحدة يتأهل عليه أن يكون أربعة أندية بالمجموعتين….





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابطة  نادي المريخ بالمنطقة الشرقيه المملكة العربيه السعوديه  تقدم زي جديد  للفريق بمناسبة الموسم الجديد و تهنئ الجماهير بالتأهل لمجموعات دوري أبطال  إفريقيا ..





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :



 Hisham Abdalsamad 

* يوفنتوس ينتزع فوزًا صعبًا من ساسولو في الدوري الايطالي
* إنتر يواصل التخبط بالتعادل مع روما.. وفيورنتينا يفوز على كالياري
* السيتي يضرب برمنجهام بثلاثية ويتأهل للدور الرابع في كأس إنجلترا
* تشيلسي بسهولة إلى رابع أدوار كأس إنجلترا بفوزه على موركامب
* ليدز يسقط بثلاثية مدوية أمام كرولي المغمور.. وتوتنهام يقسو على مارين
* شتوتجارت ينهي سلسلته السلبية باكتساح أوجسبورج
* فينورد يتقدم للمركز الثالث بالدوري الهولندي
* فارينزي يغادر قاع الدوري البرتغالي بثلاثية في جل فيسنتي
* الصفاقسي يسقط أمام بن قردان.. والترجي يعزز صدارته
* رسميًا.. إشبيلية يُمدد عقد مدربه لوبيتيجي، حتى صيف 2024
* باريس سان جيرمان يتحرك لتجديد عقد لاعبه
* البرازيلي نيمار
* سانتوس يقهر ساو باولو.. وفلامنجو يسقط أمام سييارا بالدوري البرازيلي
* ميلان يقترب من التعاقد مع الفرنسي سواليهو ميتي لاعب تورينو
* زيدان يغري إيسكو لإقناعه بالبقاء في ريال مدريد
* ديبالا يزيد أوجاع يوفنتوس أمام ساسولو بعد تعرضه للاصابة
* ليون يلمح لاقتراب رحيل لاعبه ديمبلي إلى أتلتيكو مدريد
* قنوات الرياضية السعودية تعلن رسميا نقلها لمباريات السوبر الاسباني
* ريفر بليت يمنح بوكا جونيورز بطاقة نهائي كأس مارادونا
* أجويرو مهدد بالغياب عن مانشستر سيتي بسبب كورونا
* وكيل لوكاتيلي: يوفنتوس حاول ضمه.. وننتظر هدية في الصيف
* كونتي: اللاعبون تراجعوا للدفاع بعكس رغبتي
* كاسياس: دوناروما حارس مرمى ميلان يحتاج لنادٍ أكثر قوة
* هامان: بايرن ميونخ لم يعد الفريق الذي لا يُقهر




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 3




* هلال الفاشر (-- : --) هلال كادوقلي 15:00  الملاعب  الخرطوم


* أهلي الخرطوم (-- : --) هلال الأبيض 15:00  الملاعب  الهلال


* حي الوادي نيالا (-- : --) حي العرب بورتسودان 18:15  الملاعب  الخرطوم


* المريخ (-- : --) اهلي مروي 18:15  الملاعب  الهلال


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* إلتشي (-- : --) خيتافي 20:00  beIN 3  احمد عبده


* هويسكا (-- : --) ريال بيتيس 22:00  beIN 3  نوفل باشي


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* سبيزيا (-- : --) سامبدوريا 21:45  beIN 4  علي محمد علي


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_العرب_للاندية  محمد السادس

* الرجاء - المغرب (-- : --) الإسماعيلي - مصر
 21:00  ابوظبي 1  فارس عوض

المباريات بتوقيت السودان (جرينتش +2)

..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* ليفانتي (2 : 1) إيبار
* قاديش (3 : 1) ديبورتيفو ألافيس
* بلد الوليد (0 : 1) فالنسيا

#الترتيب : أتلتيكو (38) ريال مدريد (37) برشلونة (34) فياريال (32) سوسييداد (30)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* روما (2 : 2) انتر ميلان
* هيلاس فيرونا (2 : 1) كروتوني
* أودينيزي (1 : 2) نابولي
* بارما (0 : 2) لاتسيو
* فيورنتينا (1 : 0) كالياري
* يوفنتوس (3 : 1) ساسولو

#الترتيب : ميلان (40) انتر ميلان (37) روما (34) يوفنتوس (33) نابولي (31)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15


* أوجسبورج (1 : 4) شتوتجارت
* أرمينيا بيليفيلد (1 : 0) هيرتا برلين

#الترتيب : بايرن ميونيخ (33) لايبزيج (31) باير ليفركوزن (29) دورتموند (28) يونيون برلين (25)

..................................................  .....


❖ #كأس_الإتحاد_الانجليزي  الدور 3


* تشيلسي (4 : 0) موركامب
* مانشستر سيتي (3 : 0) برمنغهام سيتي
* مارين (0 : 5) توتنهام هوتسبير

#ملحوظة : تأهل للدور 4: "توتنهام , تشيلسي , السيتي , اليونايتد , ليستر , آرسنال , ليفربول , ولفرهامبتون" ..
..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الاثنين ظ،ظ، يناير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م




#مجاهد الدوش

#الصدي

#المريخ يواجه ملوك الشمال ويسعى لتفادي مصير الهلال.
#جوميز ل(الصدي) : وصفت انيمبا بنفس وصفي للأهلي.. احترم الجميع ولا أخشى اي فريق.
#عملية جراحية ناجحة ل"التش" بالدوحة.
#لجنة الاستئنافات تعقد اجتماعا صباح اليوم.
#أمين مال أهلي مروى : إذا كانت مباريات الدوري الممتاز بجمهور (كلمونا).
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة... جاوز الظالمون المدى.

#الاحمر الوهاج

#رئيسة فيتا كلوب تشغل مواجهات المجموعات وتتحدي الاحمر.
#عملية ناجحة للحلواني.. ومريخ يستعد لاخماد ثورة ملوك الشمال.
#قوميز يستهدف مواصلة فريقه سيره المتزن في الدوري الممتاز.
#أحمد عبدالعظيم في المرمي من جديد وصلاح نمر يعود إلى مركز الدفاع.
#بيبو خارج الحسابات في موقعة ملوك الشمال.
#لجنة الاستئنافات تلتئم خلال ساعات.
#موقعة مرتقبة بين الأهلي الخرطوم وهلال الأبيض.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس



++++++++
ود الشريف ****

**. مساء اليوم. المريخ كبير البلد في مواجهة ملوك الشمال.. الاهلي مروي... الفريق الذي أظهر مستوى رائع في مبارياته السابقة خاصة مباراته أمام الهلال وخرج بالتعادل الذي لم يكن نتيجة عادلة قياسا وادائه...والاهلي يقوده مدرب مميز شاطر هو فاروق جبره....ومن كل ما سبق نحذر المريخ ومدربه من الاهلي والقاعدة الحمراء تعشم في أداء جاد  مميز  وانتصار كبير و لن تسمح بضياع اي نقطة بعد ضياع نقطتين بالتعادل مع هلال كادوقلي ومباراة اليوم هي أول مباراة للاحمر عقب صعوده لدوري المجموعات عن جدارة 

**. نأمل أن نستمتع بمباراة قمة بين المريخ والاهلي فيها الفنيات والجماليات والأهداف.. هذا مع التأكيد أن الأهلي سيكون ندا قويا للمريخ. 

**. اخيرا تجتمع لجنة الاستئنافات اليوم لحسم قضية الثالوث رمضان عجب وودالرشيد وبخيت خميس بصفة نهائية ونرجو كذلك من لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة أن تسمح للاعب عمار طيفور بممارسة نشاطه وان يرفع الاتحاد العام عقوبة الإيقاف محليا عن بكرى المدينة حتى يتمكن من المشاركة في مباريات الدوري الممتاز  ويجهز للمجموعات 

**. الخلاف بين على أسد وعدد آخر من أعضاء مجلس المريخ وسوداكال. هل مازال قائما واين الصادق مادبو امين المال.. لابد مالو 

**. على أسد عضو مجلس الفشل المريخي  مثل أمام النيابة وتم التحري معه بعد أن  استولى على كشف العضوية بالرجالة.... بالله عليكم هل يمكن أن يحدث مثل هذا في نادي كبير كنادي المريخ.. والا يكفي أن على أسد وسوداكال والكندو وأحمد مختار وهيثم الرشيد حكمو  المريخ وسيطرو عليه  4  سنوات ويريدون الان السيطرة على العضوية للمزيد من التمكين لأنفسهم.. 

**. باب العضوية في نادي الهلال فتح قبل شهر دون أي عقبات ومن حق أي هلالابي اكتساب العضوية ولن نندهش إذا وصلت عضوية الهلال إلى  20 أو 30 الف وفي المريخ يريد على أسد وزمرته السيطرة على العضوية ومنحها لانصارهم فقط ليواصلوا المشوار التعيس في حكم المريخ. 

**. اتمنى ان يأتي قرار الاتحاد الدولي هذه المرة في مصلحة المريخ بأن يشرف على الجمعية العمومية القادمة للنادي. الاتحاد العام أو أي جهة أخرى خلاف مجلس الفشل.. ويكفي ما حدث في الجمعيات السابقة من تزوير وغش وتلاعب بالقانون. 

**. في مجموعة المريخ. الحديث كله منصب حول الاهلي القاهري ومانرجو تأكيده أن فيتا كلوب قد يكون أخطر من الاهلي وهو المشارك في دوري المجموعات  كل سنة ويضم في صفوفه 7 محترفين ويحتل الان صدارة الدوري الكنغولي وكذلك فريق سمبا التنزاني تطور مستواه كثيرا ويملك الطموح وأيضا في صفوفه عدد من المحترفين.. ونرجو الا يكون تركيز المريخ واعلامه على الاهلي فقط.. وحذاري من فيتا وسمبا 

**. فيما يبدو أن تركي آل الشيخ كب الزوغة ولم يوف بوعده مع الهلال بدفع حافز الصعود لدوري المجموعات أو أنه يرى أن الهلال صعد من خارج الملعب ولا يستحق لاعبيه اي حافز. 

**... سبق وأن اكدنا أن رعاية الأفراد لن تفيد الهلال ولن تستمر.. . بعدين الهلال عندو السوباط 

**. قطعا مباريات الدوري الممتاز ستفيد المنتخب الوطني كثيرا وهو مقبل على معركتيه أمام ساوتومي وجنوب أفريقيا ويصبح الجهاز الفني في حاجة إلى تجميع اللاعبين قبل اسبوع او عشرة أيام من السفر إلى ساوتومي 

**. في الاخبار أن الاتحاد العام رفع كشف لاعبي أندية الدرجة الممتازة إلى 40 لاعبا...وهذا رائع جدا 

**. يقول كتاب الهلال.. انتصرنا على مازمبي بارضه بهدفين ونسأل الكتاب المحترمين كم كانت نتيجة مباراة الهلال ومازمبي بالخرطوم.. 

**. مازمبي انتهى من الهلال في الخرطوم بخماسية والحديث عن فوز الهلال بالكنغو لا معني له لأنه لم يفيد الهلال 

**. أيضا الحديث عن فوز المريخ على الاهلي  القاهري  3...1 زمن ناس هيثم الرشيد لا معنى له لأن الاهلي تقدم بهدف في الثلث ساعه الأولى وأنهى الفيلم بعد أن تفوق في مباراة القاهرة بهدفين 

** 11. إتحاد محلي تخلفو عن اجتماع جبل أولياء اجتماع تجمع اتحادات الخيش والخشب وان شاء الله سيتقلص العدد إلى ه أو 6  اتحادات مع مرور الزمن.. 

**. السيد طه فكي رئيس تجمع اتحادات الخشب.. قال ابعدنا أندية  الدرجة الممتازة من اجتماع الجبل لانشغالها بالدوري.... هي أندية الدرجة الممتازة ماذا تسوي بدون المريخ والهلال اللذان أعلنا وقوفهما خلف الاتحاد العام ود كمال شداد 

**.  توقفت ولا ولن اكتب في صحيفة الأحمر الوهاج بعد أن نما إلى علمي ان واحد من صغار الصحفيين يعمل كسكرتير تحرير للصحيفة ويسيئ لدكتور كمال شداد في كل يوم ولا يحترم نادي الهلال وأمثال هؤلاء. العمل معهم حرام .. هذا مع احترامي للأخ نصرالدين الفاضلابي 

**. الهلال في مباراة سهلة مساء غد أمام الامل الجريح 

**. الطاهر يونس نائب رئيس الهلال أبدى إعجابه بالمهاجم المرعب سيف تيري.... سيف المريخ البتار 

**. سيف تيري انسى جماهير المريخ حاجه اسمها محمد عبد الرحمن 

**.  سيف تيري ربما يغيب عن مباراة اليوم بسبب الإصابة التي تعرض لها في مباراة نيجيريا.. ولا خيار أمام الجهاز الفني الا الدفع بمحمد عباس وسيف الدمازين 

**. الهلال في طريقه لإنهاء عقد عقد حارس المرمى جمال سالم بعد تدهور مستواه وتقدمه في السن 

**. مباريات دوري المجموعات ستكشف حارس مرمى الهلال ابوعشرين تماما أو ربما مباريات الدوري الممتاز 

**. اصفق لوحدي في كل صباح لشباب المريخ الذين يعملون بهمة في تأهيل الملعب.. وبحمد الله أرضية الملعب تحولت إلى لوحة خضراء تسر الناظرين 

**. نتمنى أن يعود نجم الكرة السودانية الأول أحمد حامد التش إلى الملاعب قبل انطلاقة دوري المجموعات. واجريت له عملية صباح أمس كللت بالنجاح 

**.. الأخ الزاكي التجاني محمد إبراهيم قطب الهلال الكبير رجل يستحق الاحترام  وهو محب للهلال والاتحادي الديمقراطي. ومحب للرياضة وتجده مع الرياضيين في كل  افراحهم واتراحهم. لم يتخلف يوما وفي وعكتي الاخيره ظل على اتصال معي...وحاول أن يصل ومنعته... اهديه تحية هذا الصباح 

**. أصاب بالطمام عندما أشاهد شكر الله عزالدين يردد اي اغنية للهرم الرابع محمد وردي 

**.  عاشق النجمة الكبير  إبراهيم مالك عبدالفتاح من امريكا. بعث برسالة تهنئة للمريخ بصعوده لدوري المجموعات وقال في رسالته عقبال الكأس بإذن الله

**. كل الطيوب الحلوة يا مولاتي والجيد الرقيق 

**. آخر دبوس 

**. ثلاث من أعضاء الاتحاد العام يشيلو شيلتم بعد أن  تجرأوا وشاركو في اجتماع جبل أولياء.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ في اشرس نزال أمام ملوك الشمال

  يتطلَّع "المريخ" لتحقيق فوزه الثاني توالياً في النسخة الحالية من الدوري  الممتاز حينما يواجه في السادسة والنصف من مساء اليوم "الأهلي المروي" في  لقاءٍ تستضيفه "الجوهرة الزرقاء" لحساب الجولة الثالثة من المسابقة.

 وكان "الأحمر" قد جمع أربع نقاط من أول جولتين، بتعادل مع "هلال كادوقلي"  ثم فوز على "حي العرب" بورتسودان بثلاثية، ويتطلَّع اليوم لإعتلاء الصدارة  ولو مؤقتاً بالوصول للنقطة السابعة.

 ولن يكون طريق "المريخ" مفروشاً بالورود في ظل المردود المميز لـ "الأهلي  مروي" في أول جولتين، حيث حصد أبناء المدرب الشاب "فاروق جبره" نقطتين  بتعادلٍ أمام "الأهلي الخرطوم" في الجولة الافتتاحية، ثم تعادل مع "الهلال  العاصمي" في الثانية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفوز الأول.. عنوان ثلاث مواجهات بالممتاز اليوم

  تعود عجلة الدوري السوداني الممتاز اليوم - الإثنين للدوران بعد توقف  لأسبوعين، بسبب مباريات الأندية السودانية بالمسابقات الأفريقية "الأبطال  والكونفدرالية".

 ويُفتتَح الأسبوع الثالث بـ"استاد الخرطوم" بلقاءٍ يجمع بين "هلال الفاشر" و"هلال كادوقلي" في الثالثة عصراً.

 ويبحث الفريقان عن إنتصارهما الأول في المنافسة؛ حيث يملك "الأسود" نقطتين  بتعادلين مع "المريخ" و"الوادي" فيما لـ"الخيِّالة" نقطة وحيدة بتعادلهم  في ديربي الفاشر.

 وفي ذات التوقيت يلتقي "هلال الأُبيِّض" و "الأهلي الخرطوم" في ملعب "الجوهرة الزرقاء" بأم درمان.

 ويقود "التبلدي" المدرب العام "عمر تِنقا" بعد إقالة الجهاز الفني في  إنتظار تسمية المدير الفني الجديد، وللفريق نقطة يتيمة فيما لـ"الفرسان"  نقطتين.

 وفي السادسة والنصف مساءً بشيخ الاستادات ينازل "حي العرب" بورتسودان  منافسة "حي الوادي" نيالا وكلاهما بنقطة وحيدة ويطمحان لحصد أول إنتصار.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيمبا يُهدَّد فِرق مجموعته بـ"30" ألف مشجع

  مددت السلطات التنزانية قراراها القاضي بإقامة مباريات كرة القدم بحضور  الجماهير بسبب إستقرار الوضع الصّحي بالبلاد وتراجع حالات الإصابة بفايروس  "كورونا"، وِفق ما علم به #سبورتاق.

 وكانت "تنزانيا" قد سمحت للأندية التي تمثل البلاد في المسابقات القارية،  باستضافة المباريات في حضور "50%" من السِعة الكلية للمدرجات، وِفق ما  تسمُح به إشتراطات الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف".

 ودَرج نادي "سيمبا" التنزاني بحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، على طرح "30" ألف  تذكرة للجماهير خلال المباراتين اللتين خاضهما على "الملعب الوطني" في  العاصمة "دار السلام"، في الدورين التمهيدي والأول من مسابقة دوري أبطال  إفريقيا.

 ويلعب "سيمبا" في المجموعة الأولي بدوري أبطال إفريقيا إلى جانب أندية "المريخ" ، "الأهلي" المصري و "فيتا كلوب" الكونغولي.

 ويمثل حضور الجمهور سلاحاً مهماً للفريق التنزاني أمام فرق مجموعته في  البطولة، حيث تُلعب المباريات في السودان، مصر والكونغو خلف أبوابٍ مغلقة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مامون أبوشيبة

لا فرق بين أهلي مروي وأهلي القاهرة

* يعود فريق المريخ اليوم للتنافس المحلي ويدخل استاد الهلال ليصارع أهلي مروي ومتاريس ومطبات لجنة المسابقات الزرقاء.. وحكام اتحاد الحاقد شداد..
* عاد المريخ مؤخراً من رحلة نيجيريا الطويلة المرهقة التي تتشكل من ثلاث رحلات برية وجوية رغم الطائرة الخاصة التي تفضل بها قطب المريخ أحمد طه التازي له الشكر..
* عاد المريخ من رحلة نيجيريا وكان لابد أن يلعب أولاً قبل أن يلعب مدلل الاتحاد الهلال المرتاح في بلده ولم يلعب حتى مباراة الإياب الأفريقية على أرضه..
* أصلاً برمجة الدوري ومنذ سنوات طويلة مطبوخة ليلعب الهلال على نتائج المريخ.. ومن الملاحظ أيضاً إن المريخ أصبح يلعب كل جولة مع الفريق الذي كان قد واجه الهلال في الجولة السابقة.. ولم نفهم المغزى من هذا الترتيب.. وربما يكون السبب تهيئة الفريق الذي سيواجهه المريخ بلقاء الهلال كتجربة إعدادية قوية قبل لقاء المريخ!!
* عاد المريخ من نيجيريا وعدد من لاعبيه معطوبين ( سيف تيري وبيبو وسيف الدمازين) من جراء العنف الذي تعرضوا له أمام أنيمبا تحت رعاية الحكم البنيني الظالم المرتشي.. وكان هؤلاء المعطوبون يحتاجون لراحة أسبوع على الأقل للتطبيب والتقاط الأنفاس والتجهيز للدوري.. ولكن لجنة المسابقات المتربصة فرضت عليهم مباراة دورية بعد 72 ساعة فقط من وصولهم السودان..
* قد يفقد المريخ اليوم مهاجمه الأول وهدافه الوحيد هذه الأيام سيف تيري بسبب الإصابة وربما اضطر النادي لاشراكه مصاباً لأن بكري المدينة لازال يقضي فترة الإيقاف التعسفية الطويلة التي انقضى عليها عامان ولا زالت مستمرة بأمر ذئاب الهلال اللئيمة في اتحاد الحاقد شداد.. حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل..
* مباراة اليوم لن تكون سهلة للمريخ فالمنافس شرس يضم لاعبين متمرسين في الدوري الممتاز مثل الحارس أحمد بيتر والمدفعجي رامي كرتكيلا والرأس الذهبي ودأبوك وغيرهم من الذين تلاعبو بالهلال في المباراة السابقة واكتسبوا ثقة كبيرة..
* إذا لم يلحق سيف تيري بمباراة اليوم ستكون هناك معضلة في إحراز الأهداف بالنسبة للمريخ خاصة في وجود الحارس أحمد بيتر.. وباقحام المريخ (للاعب شداد) اليافع كأساسي في مركز رأس الحربة والذي كان عالة على الهجوم في المباراتين السابقتين لتواضع خبراته وعدم أهليته للعب مع الكبار..
* يفقد المريخ اليوم التش وحمزة للإصابات الكبيرة ويفقد رمضان والرشيد وبخيت وعمار طيفور وبكري المدينة بأمر اتحاد الحاقد شداد.. وربما يفقد تيري وبيبو والدمازين بسبب البرمجة الخبيثة.. 
* مع كل هذه الغيابات التي تصل لعشرة لاعبين أو 12 لاعباً بإضافة خانتي شداد.. لابد لبقية اللاعبين من احترام الخصم وزيادة البذل والجهد داخل الملعب واللعب بتركيز ومسئولية مع استخدام سلاح الروح القتالية الشرسة لتعويض النقص الكبير والغيابات في صفوف الفريق..
* نتمنى أن لا تقسو لجنة عامر على المريخ بتكليف أحد الحكام المعروفين بالانتماء للهلال.. لا نريد حضور صفوت ميرغني شقيق السموأل ميرغني ولا الرشيد محمد خير ولا الله جابو (الله لا جابو).. ولا أي حكم قومي مغمور وحاقد مثل بتاع نيالا الذي ساعد الاتحاد لإعدام بكري المدينة.. ونعتقد إن الدوليان صديق الطريفي ومحمود شانتير هما الأقل ضرراً بالمريخ..
* ونلفت نظر الاتحاد للبيان الذي جاء في الأسافير ويحرض جماهير الهلال لمنع فريق المريخ من دخول استاد الهلال بالقوة.. احتجاجاً على ما ينشره البعض..!! فلابد من حماية أمنية للاعبي المريخ حتى دخولهم لاستاد االهلال..
* المريخ يؤدي أي مباراة سواء دولية أو في الدوري وسط أجواء عدائية كبيرة.. وعليه لابد من خوض كل مباراة بجدية وشراسة شديدة واعتبار كل مباراة هي مباراة البطولة سواء الأفريقية أو المحلية.. وعليه لا ينبغي أن يكون هناك فرق بين أهلي القاهرة وأهلي مروي ولا بين فيتا كلوب وهلال كادوقلي ولا بين الشباب التنزاني والهلال السوداني..
* على جماهير الصفوة أن تواصل الدعاء لفريقها سائلة الله أن يحفظه ويجنبه كل الشرور والمؤامرات.. مع الدعاء على الظالمين والحاقدين..

زمن إضافي

* مباريات الدوري تعتبر خير إعداد لفريقي القمة لتجهيز تشكيلات أساسية لخوض مرحلة المجموعات الأفريقية.. ولكن مادة شداد العبيطة بفرض لاعبين سنيين في كل مباراة لن تساعد في الوصول إلى التشكيلات الأساسية للمعترك الأفريقي.
* يضم كشف الهلال خمسة لاعبين أجانب.. فيني وجيسي وواتارا وستيفن زوي وسالم ماقولا.. ومع ذلك يلاحق الهلال اتحاد شداد لضم المزيد من الأجانب..!! أما المريخ فكشفه يضم أجنبي واحد فقط هو البوركيني بانجا.. ورغم النقص الكبير في كشف المريخ لم يتحدث أحد عن ضم أي لاعب أجنبي آخر لأن سوداكال كرّه ناس المريخ حاجة اسمها الأجانب!!
* اللاعبان السنيان اللذان يفرضهما شداد في تشكيلة الدوري الغرض منهما، حسب فكر شداد، مصلحة منتخبي الشباب والأولمبي.. وهذا يعني إن اللاعبين يشترط أن يكونان من الوطنيين..
* في مباراة الهلال وأهلي مروي شارك وضاح كلاعب تحت 23 سنة وبعد اصابته استبدل بالأجنبي واتارا على أساس أنه تحت 23 فهل سيشارك واتارا مع المنتخب الأولمبي السوداني.. يا اتحاد الفهلوة والضحك على الدقون؟! روحوا منكم لله..
* علمنا أن لجنة تعاونية وبلولة والرضي ستجتمع اليوم وربنا يسهل كما يقول أخونا ودالشريف..
* حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن



مباراة محلية بنكهة أفريقية 

* في الأسبوع الثالث للدوري الممتاز، يواجه زعيم البلد.. كبير البلد المريخ اليوم، فريق أهلي مروي بملعب الهلال.. وفي رصيده أربع نقاط من تعادله في الأسبوع الأول مع هلال كادوقلي، وفوزه على العرب في الأسبوع الثاني..
* وأرى أن يركز قوميز والضو في تشكيلة اليوم، وحتى تشكيلات بقية المباريات الدورية، على العناصر المرشحة لمباريات دوري المجموعات الأفريقية، إذ أن المرحلة الحالية، وضيق الوقت، لا يحتملان سياسة التدوير إلا بقدر ضئيل.. 
* نعم سبق وحذرت من التدخل في الشؤون الفنية.. ولكنها مجرد رؤية لا تنفي قناعتي بأن الرؤى الخاصة بالجهاز الفني هي الأفضل..
* اليوم بإذن تعقد لجنة الاستئنافات اجتماعها المرتقب، لحسم قضية ثلاثي المريخ رمضان عجب وحمو وبخيت خميس.. ونحسب أنها ستراعي هذه المرة مصلحة الكرة السودانية، وتحرص على تجنب التأجيل أو التأخير، حتى يكون ممثل السودان في البطولة الأفريقية المريخ، على بينة من أمر نجومه الثلاثة، قبل مباراة أهلي مصر الشهر القادم في دور المجموعات بالقاهرة..
* قروب مريخ البطولات، من القروبات الرائدة الفاعلة في الوات ساب.. ومنذ أن نشأ وهو يساهم في دعم المريخ بدون من أو أذى.. 
* يوم الأربعاء الماضي التقى وفد منه بقيادة مشرفه ود سالم، وأركان حربه أنور محمد آدم، بمقرر اللجنة العليا لتأهيل القلعة الحمراء، وليد محمد عبد الرحمن، والمهندس مهند كمال مشرف النجيل، ووقف على مراحل العمل بالإستاد وما يحتاجه ليكون جاهزاً لإستقبال مباريات الزعيم في دوري المجموعات.. 
* وفي ختام اللقاء أعلن الوفد تكفل قروب مريخ البطولات بصيانة مقاعد البدلاء، وبالفعل سلّم اللجنة مبلغ الصيانة.. 
* ومن هنا يناشد مريخ البطولات بقية القروبات بزيارة الإستاد، والإلتقاء بمشرفي العمل الجاري، ومساعدتهم في إنجاز مهامهم..
* له التحية ولكل قروبات المريخ في الفيس والوات ساب.. 
* المثير للدهشة حقاً؛ هو أن مولانا محمد أحمد البلولة عضو لجنة الاستئنافات بالاتحاد العام، يتحدث هذه الأيام في المنابر الإعلامية، عن أهمية فتح السستم من قبل الإتحاد العام لفريقي القمة، حتى يتمكنا من إضافة عناصر جديدة، ترفع كشفيهما إلى 40 ï»»عباً حسب قرار الكاف.. 
* قلت المثير للدهشة لأن البلولة إذا كانت تهمه بالفعل مصلحة فريقي القمة لا مصلحة هلاله فقط، فلماذا لم يحض لجنته مبكراً، على حسم ملف الثلاثي، خاصة وأن المريخ تضرر كثيراً من تأجيل النظر فيه أكثر من مرة، ومن عدم اعتماد الثلاثي في كشفه... وظلت خاناتهم فارغة تنتظر قرار اللجنة.. عكس الهلال الذي دخل البطولة الأفريقية وسيدخل المجموعات بكشف مكتمل.. 30 ï»»عباً.؟؟!! 
* تحت عنوان (كلنا الضو)، كتب الحبيب محمد عبد العظيم محمد: 
* عوالم الصفوة الاجتماعية تؤكد أن كوكب المريخ فى السودان هو المقياس للمعدن الأصيل للشعب السودانى، فى قيم الوفاء والإحساس بالغير، وتقدير الجميل.. وأن شعب المريخ هو المقصود بقول الشاعر "إن ما جيتا  من زى ديلا وا أسفاى وا مأساتى.. وا ذلى.. 
* شعب المريخ الجميل الذى يقدّم الدهشة فى الحب، وحفظ الجميل لأحد أبنائه التخلص، الذين كانو ينشرون الإبداع، ويبثون الروح فى ذلك الجمهور العاشق الولهان... إنه أحد أيقونات دفاع المريخ، وفأل الخير الحسن للمريخ، ومنذ أن وطأت قدماه الدكة الفنية للمريخ، ونحن نحس بأن روح المريخ القتالية التى فقدناها منذ سنين بدأت تعود.. وأن قاهر الفرق أرضاً وبحراً وجواً، بدأ يرجع.. وأن روح المريخ الشرسة في الميدان بدأت فى العودة.. إنه المتميز دوماً الضو قدم الخير .. رجل المرحلة، والجندي الذي يقاتل من أجلنا فى أسوأ الظروف، ليظل المريخ شامخاً عالياً.. 
* هذه المقدمة قصدت بها الإشادة بمجموعة من كبار قيادات الزعيم، تدافعوا جماعات وفرادى بقيادة الصفوة دكتور جار النبى، ودكتور محمد النعيم، ودكتور خالد الباشا، ولينا عاشقة الزعيم، لتكريم الضو قدم الخير، تقديراً لما قدمه وما يزال يقدمه للمريخ، حتى يكون دافعاً له للمزيد من العطاء فى خدمة المريخ العظيم .. 
* المبادرة كانت فكرة عاشق المريخ عماد الماحى أبو طيف، وتنفيذ كوكبة من صفوة المريخ، ضمنهم جعفر سناده، ورابطة المريخ ببورتسودان، والفنان الرائع محمد عيسى (الدبلوماسى).. إلى جانب مجموعة من الإعلاميين الصفوة أمثال حافظ المعيسى وإسماعيل حسن.. 
* لهم التحية جميعاً.. 
* مؤسف جداً أن تطلب فئة من أبناء الهلال، من مجلس إدارتها، منع المريخ من أداء المباريات الدورية والأفريقية القادمة في ملعبهم.. ناسية أن المريخ سبق وأن فتح ملعبه للهلال قبل عدة سنوات لأداء مباراة أفريقية.. وأنه عندما كانت القلعة الزرقاء قلعة غبراء، أعلن ترحيبه به في أي وقت يرغب فيه في أداء مباراة أو تمرين.. 
* حجة هذه الفئة أن هنالك إعلاميين مريخاب تناولوا أحداث مباراة الأشانتي بأسلوب مستفز وساخر..!!
* الغريب شنو طيب إخوتي في هذه الفئة حتى تطلبوا هذا الطلب الغريب؟؟!!
* ألم يسبق لإعلامكم أن تناول أحداثاً وطنية تخص المريخ بإسلوب أسوأ من أسلوب إعلام المريخ الذي أثار حفيظتكم..؟؟!! 
* بالطبع نحن لا نؤيد هذه الأساليب إن كانت هنا أو كانت هناك.. ولكننا في نفس الوقت لا نقبل أن تصل إلى درجة الدعوة إلى القطيعة بين الكيانين..
* حرمان المريخ من اللعب في ملعب الهلال لن يعالج القضية الأساسية... بالعكس ربما يتسبب في استفحالها.... 
* غداً بإذن الله نوضح كيف نستطيع معالجة هذه الظاهرة، قبل أن تتمدد وتتسبب في نسف العلاقة بين فريقي القمة، في وقت يحتاجان فيه هذه الأيام لمزيد من التقارب بين المجلسين.. وبين الإعلامين.. وبين الجمهورين.. 
* ولكن قبل ذلك لابد أن ألفت نظر هذه الفئة إلى أن مجالس الإدارات لا تملك حق منع أي فريق من أداء مباراة مبرمجة في ملاعبها.. 
* وكفى.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#عاااجل:  



الاستئنافات تقبل استئنافي الهلال والمريخ استنادا للمادة 34 وتبطل كل قرارات لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين لعدم وجود تفويض بفض النزاعات….








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كان في زيارته سعادة قنصل عام جمهورية السودان بدولة قطر ...___________




حلواني الكرة السودانية يغادر اسبيتار بعد نجاح العملية
_________________________

غادر بحمد الله الكابتن *أحمد التش* مستشفى اسبيتار بعد اجراء العملية  الجراحية الناجحة التي أجريت له  بحمد الله يوم أمس  بمستشفى اسبيتار بالدوحة  ، وقد كان في زيارته نهار اليوم الاثنين سعادة قنصل جمهورية السودان بقطر السيد محمد إسماعيل  أبو شرا .. الذي استقبله  المستشار مجذوب مجذوب رئيس الرابطة وعدد من أعضاء المكتب التنفيذي وأعضاء الرابطة ،  وقد نقل سعادة القنصل للاعب تحيات سعادة السفير عبد الرحيم الصديق محمد سفير جمهورية  السودان لدى دولة قطر وتمنياته له بعاجل  الشفاء .
وأشاد سعادة القنصل بدور الاتحاد القطري لكرة القدم في علاج اللاعب تحت رعاية وإشراف رابطة المريخ بدولةقطر واعلن وقوف السفارة مع اللاعب حتى اكتمال مراحل علاجه .. كما شكر المستشار مجذوب سعادة القنصل على الزيارة والاهتمام وأكد أن اللاعب سيجد الاهتمام الكبير من الرابطة حتى انتهاء مراحل العلاج والتأهيل .
الجدير بالذكر أن اللاعب سيبدأ مرحلة التأهيل الطبي على الفور بمستشفى اسبيتار .
وأجمل الأمنيات له بعاجل التعافي

—————————————





المكتب الإعلامي لرابطة المريخ بدولة قطر








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة



#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم

         *جاوز الظالمون المدى*
الاثنين ظ،ظ، يناير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،
T. M
• ستترقب جماهير المريخ اجتماع لجنة الإستئنافات اليوم ، لتنظر ماذا ستفعل اللجنة في ملف لاعبي المريخ الثلاثة ، رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس ، بعد أن تطاول امد إيقافهم ، وأصبح مصيرهم في يد المجهول.
• نعلم ان اللجنة قد تتهرب مرة أخرى من حسم القضية ، لتؤجل اجتماعها للمرة الرابعة ، بسبب غياب رئيسها، وإصرار رفيقه محمد الحسن الرضي على ربط حضوره للإجتماع بحضور عبد العزيز سيد أحمد ، لتفقد اللجنة النصاب اللازم للإنعقاد كل مرة.
• ما يحدث في ذلك الملف الكريه يصعب احتماله ، لجهة أن هذه اللجنة الفاشلة ضربت الرقم القياسي في استهدافها للمريخ ، بتهربها من البت في القضية ، وتاريخها الأسود مع المريخ ، والذي بدأت تفاصيله منذ الإجتماع الأول للجنة في العام 2017 ، اي بعد ايام قليلة من انتخاب الاتحاد الحالي ، ومن تكوين اللجنة نفسها!
• نذكر كيف ابتدر عبد العزيز سيد احمد (المستشار القانوني السابق لنادي الهلال) عمله في لجنة الإستئنافات بالسعي إلى تجريد المريخ من نقاط مباراة الأهلي عطبرة ، في شكوى باسكال الشهيرة.
• وقتها تجاهل رئيس اللجنة تطبيق مبدأ (البينة على من ادعى) ، وأناب عن المستأنف في إحضار المستندات الخاصة بالقضية ، وزاد على ذلك أن فعل ذلك بنفسه ، بعد أن غبر قدميه بالسعي إلى ادارة السجل المدني في وزارة الداخلية.
• ليت لجنة عبد العزيز اكتفت بذلك ، لأنها زادت عليه مخاطبة رئاسة الجمهورية ، طالبةً تزويدها بمستندات حول جنسية باسكال ، قبل ان تجتمع لتقضي بمعاقبة المريخ وسحب نقاط المباراة لصالح أهلي عطبرة ، الذي حظي بخدمة لا يحلم بها من رئيس اللجنة القضائية الأولى في الاتحاد!
• لاحقاً شاركت لجنة الإستئنافات في سيناريو تصفية نجم المريخ بكري المدينة ، عندما اوقفته لمدة نصف عام مرتين ، وأردفت ترصدها له بإيقاف عشر مباريات ، على جثة القانون وتنفيذاً لرغبة رئيس الإتحاد ، الساعي إلى تدمير موهبة بكري ، الذي اضطر الى هجر السودان ، والتحول إلى ناديين في العراق وسلطنة عمان ، للنجاة بنفسه وموهبته من استهداف رئيس ومشجعي اتحاد الفساد له.
• بالطبع لا نستطيع ان ننسى الدور القبيح الذي لعبته لجنة الإستئنافات في استئناف المريخ الشهير في قضية مريخ الفاشر الشهيرة ، وكيف أيدت قرار لجنة المسابقات الخاطئ برفض الشكوى (شكلاً).
• بحمد الله افلح المريخ في تلقين اللجنة درساً لا ينسى في القانون ، بدعواه الإستئنافية الشهيرة لمحكمة كاس ، التي مسحت بلجنة عبد العزيز واتحاده الفاشل الأرض في حيثياتها التاريخية.
• رفضت لجنة المسابقات شكوى المريخ شكلاً ، بإدعاء ان من قدمها غير مفوض من النادي ، و أقرت لجنة الإستئنافات صحة الشكوى ضمنياً ، عندما أثبتت أن الشق الشكلي يتعلق بتقديم الشكوى وتسديد رسومها في الوقت المحدد فقط ، ثم رفضتها شكلاً!
• الأقبح من ذلك أن اللجنة لم تبذل اي جهد للتحقق من صحة ما ذكره المريخ في استئنافه ، عندما أكد أن لجنة المسابقات نظرت الشكوى موضوعاً ، بعد ان رفضتها شكلاً ، ثم عاقبت مريخ الفاشر ولاعبه ، وأقرت أنه شارك في المباراة بطريقة غير شرعية ، لأنه كان موقوفاً بثلاث بطاقات صفراء.
• وقتها طبقت لجنة المسابقات العقوبات الجوازية ورفضت تطبيق العقوبة الوجوبية ، بسحب النقاط من مريخ الفاشر وتحويلها للمريخ ، وأجازت لجنة الإستئنافات قرارها المعيب ، وبعد ذلك كله أقسم الرضي مدعياً أنهم حريصون على تطبيق القانون بلا تطفيف.
• أثار كسب المريخ لقضية كاس حفيظة عبد العزيز سيد احمد ، فأصدر بياناُ مضحكاً ، انتقد به قرار المحكمة ، وحوى عبارات مثيرة للسخرية ، وتعبيرات إنشائية فضفاضة أوضحت مدى جهله بالقانون الذي يحكم عمل محكمة كاس!
• حتى في قضية بكري المدينة الأولى ، سايرت لجنة الإستئنافات رصيفتها المترصدة للاعب ، وأثبتت عليه عقوبة ظالمة ، قضت بإيقافه ستة أشهر من دون ان تمنحه حقه القانوني في الدفاع عن نفسه اول مرة ، ثم استدعته لتستوفي نص اللائحة شكلاً ، قبل ان تقدم على التشفي بعقوبة لايسندها اي نص في لائحة الإنضباط، وتتعارض مع لائحة شئون وأوضاع اللاعبين ، ولائحة الإنضباط الصادرتين من الفيفا.
• بعدها حاول رئيس لجنة الإستئنافات تجريد المريخ من نقاط مباراة حي العرب في شكواه المقدمة ضد اللاعب (طبنجة) ، ولولا تصدي بعض أعضاء اللجنة لقبل الإستئناف وحول نقاط المباراة لحي العرب!
• لم يتراجع صاحبنا عن سعيه لإعتبار المريخ مهزوماً إلا عندما علم بأن إدارة السجل المدني أخطرت الإتحاد بالعمر الحقيقي للاعب فريق شباب الهلال عصام دفع الله ، الذي يمتلك عمرين ورقمين وطنيين.
• عندما علم عبد العزيز بتلك المعلومة طلب رفض الشكوتين ، مع ان المريخ لم يكن مسئولاً عن المعلومات الواردة في بطاقة تسجيله لنادي القوز ، بينما يتحمل الهلال كامل مسئولية التزوير الذي حدث في عمر لاعبه لفريق الشباب.
• بهذه الطريقة القميئة يتم العمل في لجان الإتحاد العدلية.
• لا ننتظر عدالة من هذه اللجنة المنحازة المترصدة ، ولن يقر لنا قرار إلا بتشييعها إلى مثواها الأخير ، وبإبعاد عبد العزيز سيد احمد ورفيقه الرضي عنها ، لأنهما وكما وضح من عملهما في اللجنة غير مؤهلين بتاتاٌ للإستمرار فيها.

آخر الحقــــــــــــــــــــــائق
T. M
• نتوقع من جماهير المريخ ان تحتشد امام الاتحاد اليوم كي تضغط على اللجنة للبت في القضية.
• لا نستهدف التأثير على العدالة ، بقدر ما نرغب في حض اللجنة على ممارسة أعمالها ، بعد ان تهربت من البت في القضية ثلاث مرات.
• قيل أن عبد العزيز سيد أحمد قدم استقالته من رئاسة لجنة الإستئنافات.
• ليته يفعل ، لأن وجوده على قمتها غير مرغوب ولا مطلوب.
• حتى زملائه في اللجنة طعنوا في عدالته واتهموه بترصد المريخ.
• علماً انه تسبب مع آخرين في تجميد نشاط الاتحاد السوداني بأمر الفيفا بعد الجمعية التعاونية الشهيرة.
• لولا انتماءه لأمانة الشباب التابعة للمؤتمر الوطني المحلول لما حلم بتوليى رئاسة كبرى اللجان العدلية في الاتحاد.
• ما فعله في قضية انتخابات اتحاد الكرة كان يستوجب معاقبته بالحرمان من ممارسة اي عمل يتصل بكرة القدم إلى الأبد.
• أسوأ منه محمد الحسن الرضي ، الذي ساير دكتاتور الاتحاد في سعيه إلى منع قيد اللاعبين الثلاثة في نادي المريخ.
• يدعي العدالة والحياد ، ويزعم الحرص على تحقيقهما ، وهو منقاد لشداد.
• نسأله : بأي لائحة وأي قانون أوقف قيد اللاعبين الثلاثة في المريخ؟
• ولماذا رفض حضور الاجتماعات السابقة للجنة ؟
• ولم اشترط حضور عبد العزيز سيد احمد كي يحضر الاجتماعات؟
• ماذا عن العضو محمد احمد البلولة ، الذي يتباهى بإنتمائه إلى الهلال في وسائل الإعلام؟
• تحمل اللجنة مسمى (عدلية) ، وهي أبعد ما تكون عن العدالة !
• هي ولجنة شئون اللاعبين في الظلم سواء !
• أوقفت الأخيرة لاعب المريخ عمار طيفور ومنعت إكمال قيده للمريخ بلا أي سند من القانون !
• ادعوا أنهم سيستفسرون الإتحاد الإيطالي عنه ، مع وجود سيستم انتقالات يحوي كل بيانات اللاعبين المحترفين!
• عندما سألت أحد أعضاء اللجنة عن مسوغات ذلك القرار الغبي ، رد مدعياً أنهم يمتلكون معلومات تفيد أن اللاعب المذكور مقيد في نادي باستيا الإيطالي.
• سألته: كيف حصلوا على تلك المعلومات ، وماهي الجهة التي زودته بها ، وهل استوثقوا من صحتها قبل ان يتخذوا منها سبباً لوقف تسجيل اللاعب في المريخ فلم يجب.
• بسبب هؤلاء المشجعين المتعصبين تم حرمان المريخ من خدمات أربعة لاعبين دوليين في مبارياته الإفريقية الأخيرة.
• لذلك نطالب جماهير المريخ ان تحتشد امام الاتحاد لتحضهم على إقرار العدالة ، والإبتعاد عن ظلم المريخ وترصده.
T. M
• آخر خبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر: جاوز الظالمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــون المدى.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بستين كازادي: سنتفوّق على المريخ

خبرك: ميسر محمد مجذوب 
ذكرت رئيسة نادي فيتا كلوب الكنغولي، بستين كازادي، أن فريقها مستعد جيداً لخوض مباريات دور المجموعات في دوري أبطال افريقيا.
مبينة في التصريحات التي خصّت بها “خبرك” أن التحديات لن تكون سهلة  لكنهم ينشدون الفوز والتفوّق في جميع المواجهات بما فيها مباراة المريخ.
المحامية التي تعتبر أول امرأة تتقلّد منصب رئيس نادي في الكونغو  كينشاسا، أوضحت أنها فخورة بما يقدمه ناديها الآن في البطولة الأفريقية  وسعيدة بالوصول لدور المجموعات.
وقالت بستين: نعلم أن الأندية التي سنقابلها في المجموعة (المريخ  السوداني، سيمبا التنزاني والأهلي المصري) مستعدة هي الأخرى وتعمل جاهدة  للتفوق وخطف بطاقة التأهل لكننا نمتلك حظوظنا أيضاً ولدينا خبرات جيدة في  هذه البطولة.
وعن مواجهتي المريخ قالت كازادي: أعتقد هي المواجهة الأولى لنا مع  المريخ.. أؤكّد لكم أننا نهدف للفوز عليه، هذا بالضبط ما سيفعله لاعبو فيتا  كلوب، الفوز على المريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*11 مدرباً نجحوا في قيادة القمة لمجموعات الأبطال

خبرك: سالم سعيد يستعد فريقا الهلال والمريخ لخوض مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا،  ابتداءً من فبراير المقبل، ونجح 11 مدرباً في قيادة فريقي القمة للمجموعات  على مر تاريخهما، بواقع ثمانية مدربين في الهلال وثلاثة في المريخ.
الصربي زوران المدرب الحالي في الهلال، نجح في وضع الفريق في المجموعات وقد نجح من قبله سبعة مدربين في ذلك.
البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو نجح في الأمر عامي 2007 و2008، بينما حمل الراية مواطنه باولو كابوس في العام 2009.
الصربي ميشو نجح في قياد الهلال لمجموعات الأبطال 2011.
التونسي نصر الدين النابي نجح في ذلك عام 2014.
التونسي الآخر نبيل الكوكي قاد الفريق للمجموعات 2015 ثم في العام 2017.
صلاح أحمد آدم أول مدرب سوداني يقود فريقه لمجموعات الأبطال، فقد فعل ذلك في موسم 2020.
على الطرف الآخر يعتبر الفرنسي جوميز ثالث مدرب ينجح في قيادة المريخ إلى مجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا فقد نجح من قبله مدربين فقط.
الأول  كان الكرواتي رادان الذي نجح في وضع المريخ في مرحلة المجموعات في دوري الأبطال عام 2009.
والثاني كان الفرنسي غارزيتو الذي نجح في ذلك مرتين عامي 2015 و2017.
ليكون تأهل المريخ إلى مرحلة المجموعات مرهون بوجود مدرب أوروبي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم سودانا فوق



عقدت لجنة الاستئنافات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني اليوم الاثنين اجتماعا نظرت فيه الي استئناف ناديا الهلال والمريخ في قضية الثلاثي رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس وقررت اللجنة قبول اسئناف نادي الهلال  وللمريخ

شكلا وموضوعا حيث قررت اللجنة تحويل القضية الي لجنة فض النزاعات باتحاد كرة القدم والتي لم يتم تكوينها حتي الان وقال مولانا عبد العزيز سيد احمد ل (سودانا فوق) ان اللجنة اوضاع اللاعبين غير مختص وليس لها الحق في اي قرار









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
لجنة التسويفات والتدقيق




â–،  أُختتم الموسم الرياضي في السودان وتحديداً بالنسبة للقمة بتاريخ (24/10/2020) بإنتهاء مباراة القمّة التي كسبها الأحمر بصاروخ السماني الصاوي الذي أعلن تتويج المريخ بلقب الدوري الممتاز للمرّة الثالثة على التوالي.

â–،  أما بصفة عامة فالموسم الكروي تم إغلاقه بتاريخ التاسع والعشرين من أكتوبر تاريخ مواجهة الملحق الحاسمة بين سبدو الضعين والشرطة القضارف التي كسبها الأخير عن طريق ركلات الترجيح (5-4).

â–،  فترة الإنتقالات الرئيسية إنطلقت تحديداً في الأول من نوفمبر من العام المنصرم لتعاقدات اللاعبين الوطنيين والأجانب وإنتهت الفترة في (15/11/2020) ومنذ التاريخ المذكور وضعت قضية ثلاثي المريخ رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس على منضدة لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة.

â–،  بتاريخ (24/11/2020) إستمعت اللجنة للأطراف المعنية بالقضية اللاعبون وممثلي القمة، وبتاريخ (26/11/2020) أصدرت اللجنة قرارها بإعتماد تسجيل الثلاثي للمريخ وفرض غرامات عليهم وتحويل اللاعبين إلى لجنة الإنضباط وحرمان المريخ من التعاقدات لفترة واحدة.

â–،  ركزوا معنا في التواريخ جيّداً.

â–،  بتاريخ (01/12/2020) أي بعد خمسة أيام من قرار اللجنة المنظّمة أوقفت لجنة الإستئنافات العليا بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إجراءات إعتماد تسجيل ثلاثي المريخ لحين النظر في الإستئناف المقدّم من قبل نادي الهلال ضد قرار لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة.

â–،  بتاريخ (20/12/2020) إجتمعت لجنة (التسويفات) وخرجت بقرارات تؤكّد أننا نعيش محنة حقيقية بسبب القوانين البالية والإنحياز السافر واللامبالاة في تداول القضايا.

â–،  صاموا صاموا وأفطروا على بصلة.

â–،  بتاريخ العشرين من ديسمبر قررت اللجنة (تأجيل القرار) والسبب (إلى حين الحصول على المزيد من المستندات من بينها تفويض مجلس ادارة الإتحاد صلاحيات لجنة فض النزاعات إلى لجنة أوضاع وإنتقالات اللاعبين).

â–، ثم ماذا،  قررت لجنة الإستئنافات في إجتماعها رقم (29) بتاريخ 24/12/2020 (تأجيل القرار) للمزيد من التدقيق.

â–،  منذ تاريخ الرابع والعشرين من ديسمبر وحتى العاشر من يناير من العام الجديد 2021 لازالت اللجنة تقوم بعملية (التدقيق) لإصدار قرار ظل معلّقاً بأجندتها لأكثر من (أربعين يوماً) مواصلة تسويفها للقضايا ومماطلتها المعتادة في حسم الأمور.

â–،  إذا كان خماسي لجنة الإستئنافات غير متفرّغ لاداء مهامه على وجه السرعة فليقدم إستقالاته على الفور فهو أكرم له من المماطلة في قضية حساسة لأكثر من أربعين يوماً.

â–،  كل هذه المماطله هدفها الأساسي حرمان المريخ من الثلاثي لأكبر فترة ممكنة ومن ثم إصدار القرار الذي لن يخرج من عقوبة اللاعبين وتأييد قرار لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة لأن أي محاولات إستئنافية زرقاء لن تعيد الثلاثي إلى كشوفات الهلال مهما واصلوا تدقيقهم وتسويفهم.

â–،  ماهو التدقيق الذي يستدعي من اللجنة أن تأخذ زمناً (أكثر من ثمانية عشر يوماً) بين الإجتماع السابق والإجتماع المزمع عقده ظهر اليوم (مالم يؤجّل من جديد) لإتخاذ قرار أوضح من شمس أبريل مالم تكن اللجنة المذكورة تحاول جاهدة أن تسعى لعكس قرار لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة.

â–،  في الموسم الماضي ظلّت العديد من القضايا داخل دواليب اللجنة المذكورة حتى خواتيم الموسم بل أن بعض الأندية لم تقو على اللعب على نتائجها الحقيقية كونها تملك الكثير من القضايا المعلّقة مع لجنة الإستئنافات التي لم تبت فيها إلا عند اللفة الحاسمة.

â–،  إن كنم غير متفرغين ما أكثر القانونيين والحياديين منهم تحديداً.

â–،  فرمالة تأجيل قرارات لجنة الإستئنافات (المزيد من المستندات – المزيد من التدقيق) وربما (عدم الإختصاص).

â–،  يعود مريخ المجموعات إلى الدوري الممتاز مساء اليوم بمواجهة الفريق المتطوّر (الأهلي مروي) في ثالث مواجهات الفريقين ببطولة الدوري الممتاز.
â–،  ملوك الشمال صعدوا إلى الدوري الممتاز في الموسم (2018) وواجهوا المريخ قبل مواجهة اليوم (ست مرات) فاز الأحمر في (أربع) وتعادلا في مباراتين (سلبياً) ولم يكسب الأهلي مروي أي مباراة في مواجهة المريخ.

â–،  نجوم الأحمر رفعوا شعار (الرابعة يا مريخ) مبكراً في إشارة إلى تحقيق بطولة الدوري للمرة الرابعة على التوالي بإذن الله.

â–،  مواجهة نتمنى أن تكون بمثابة إنطلاقة الأحمر نحو إعداد رسمي قبل معترك المجموعات وماراثون المباريات المتتالية.

â–،  التحية والتقدير لرابطة المريخ بالمنطقة الشرقية التي أهدت الزعيم زيّا أنيقاً وجميلاً.

â–،  الرجاء والإسماعيلي في إياب نصف نهائي كأس محمد السادس للأندية العربية الأبطال والفائز من مواجهة اليوم سيواجه الإتحاد جدة في النهائي مع العلم أن الإسماعيلي كسب ذهاباً (1-0).

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: إندلاع ثورة الإتحادات المحلية ضد الديكتاتورية الشدادية.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

